# Thot I'd pic a 'bisc.... and of course...



## Redfoot NERD (May 12, 2011)

It's a nice sunny day.. all the torts are out.. so I thot I'd take a couple pics of a few new Hibiscus blooms -

( Hugs & Kisses )






( Spin the Bottle )





And then there was this intruder on the upper left petal!






I'm real sure he wasn't a 'speeder' since he was hopping around. To give you an idea how small he was... my middle finger is about 3/4" in diameter - doubt he's 1/4" -






He kept moving -






Then I got a little closer -






It's a "hopper"! -






Look at those 'hopper-legs' and be sure to resize and clic again for 'full-screen'....

Terry


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 12, 2011)

Terry, those are outstanding pictures sir.


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

wow you have a really good camera!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 12, 2011)

So gorgeous. Thank you!


----------



## jackrat (May 12, 2011)

I love that "spin the bottle".Very nice.


----------



## DeanS (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry Terry...I don't wanna backtrack and read every post you ever included here...so I'll ask again...what camera are you using? Outstanding macro capabilty! And, of course, OUTSTANDING shots, as usual!


----------



## l0velesly (May 12, 2011)

Oh god, scary but a little cute. Amazing macros!


----------



## dmarcus (May 12, 2011)

Very nice photo's...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 12, 2011)

Dean a simple "point&shoot" SONY - http://www.dpreview.com/products/sony/compacts/sony_dsch20






Note the lens.. with a 2cm Macro. When I get real close the critter usually moves is why they aren't in focus a lot.

You may remember from last year I think - yes it jumped onto my finger -






Terry


----------



## ChiKat (May 16, 2011)

Holy...the macro shots are incredible!!


----------



## Jacob (May 16, 2011)

Great Shots, I Have To Start Growing Hisbcis!


----------



## terryo (May 16, 2011)

NERD, I think you could take great pictures with a throw away camera. By the way....what are those bugs? You seem to have a lot of them. I always think about what you said once about how our torts get protein in everything that they eat outside, and then you showed a picture of that bug on the flower.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 17, 2011)

Looks like a grasshopper to me Terry. There's not really a lot of the adults actually. In fact there are very few.

As far as taking good pictures.... you and many others have much better cameras than I do! Like anything else you just have to practice practice practice.... and learn the capabilities of the tool you are working with. I was not kidding when I claimed I've taken 10,000 pictures in the past few years with that camera. I took 37 different pictures ( I counted them ) alone of that one flower to get those few views.. *LITERALLY!* And then I only cropped and re-sized them. No "Photoshop",etc. anything else. No.... I do not sleep with my camera.

What's that old saying? - "A blind pig finds an acorn every once in awhile".

I'll start another "Priceless" pics thread just to show what can be done with these cameras these days.

NERD


----------

